# Socionics Facebook Groups



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a list of the currently active socionics facebook groups. Some of these groups have google hangouts happening every couples of weeks, so if you'd like to discuss socionics live join in!


Socionics International - https://www.facebook.com/groups/339434052825361/
London Classical Socionics Society - https://www.facebook.com/groups/londonsocionicssociety/
Socionics dating group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/483182698461847/

(most of these groups have low activity except for the IEI-SLE group, which is where most people hang out)
LII-ESE group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/637927229570789/
SEI-ILE group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/513195272076072/
EIE-LSI group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/584240578290479/
IEI-SLE group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/IEISLE/
ESI-LIE group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/144167452439913/
ILI-SEE group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/159718304209793/
EII-LSE group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/152653944921410/
IEE-SLI group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/136180576579475/


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

world socionics society so far has the largest active user base

many are posting up their videos and getting themselves typed in this group


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Any socionics groups that are not on Facebook? I'd like a group where I can preserve my anonymity.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Any socionics groups that are not on Facebook? I'd like a group where I can preserve my anonymity.


I don't know of any. 16types has a forum chatbox and out-of-forum tinychat room attended by a group of regulars that populate that forum, but the conversation that happens there is mostly social with only some discussion about socionics.

If you'd like to preserve your anonymity, you can create an alternative account using a random name or shortened nick and check the groups a few times a week like newsletter. I know many don't like FB because of concern that their private information won't be so private any more, but there is no need to sign up with your full real name, d.o.b. and other personal information on Facebook. It's much like joining a forum.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

The Exception said:


> Any socionics groups that are not on Facebook? I'd like a group where I can preserve my anonymity.


You can actually get an account with Facebook that's not under your real name and post with it. This way you can keep your privacy.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

New FB facebook group has opened up for general socionics discussion. The atmosphere is very relaxed, no battletyping, forced opinions, or groupthink. Check them out: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1546362349012193/


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

The Exception said:


> I'd like a group where I can preserve my anonymity.


you can always register with a modified name and birthdate, it's a bad idea to leave those on the internet anyhow


----------

